#ubuntu-ports 2005-11-30
<jbailey> lamont-away: Do you want me to reenable the testsuite on hppa glibc?
<lamont-away> jbailey: how did it die before?
<jbailey> Hang during build, process needed to be killed, IIRC.
<jbailey>     * Fix symbol problems on sparc32/sparc64.
<jbailey>       - debian/patches/ubuntu-new-binutils.dpatch: Same patch as needed
<jbailey>         for powerpc.
<jbailey>     * Fix stricted iitlbp handling on hppa:
<jbailey>       - debian/patches/hppa-iitlbp.dpatch: New file.
<jbailey>       - debian/patches/00list: Update.
<jbailey>     * Don't do parallel on hppa, it gets sad.
<jbailey>       - debian/sysdeps/hppa.mk: Force NJOBS to be 1.
<jbailey> Anyone have any further requests?
<lamont-away> can't think of any immediate needs
* lamont-away -> bed
<jbailey> fabbione: Something else changed in the sparc64 toolchain:
<jbailey> checking for sparc64 TLS support... no
<jbailey> checking for sparc64 TLS support... yes
<jbailey> fabbione: And for some reason I wasn't explicit with the fact that they need to be disabled.
<jbailey> My guess is that the binutils is now simply ready for it.
<fabbione> ah
<fabbione> interesting
<jbailey> Which on one hand is *great*
<jbailey> The compiler appears to support __thread, as well.
<jbailey> So it might mean that sparc64 should get nptl on the next upload.
<fabbione> jbailey: you are welcome to poke in that chroot
<fabbione> it has the binutils symbol duplication patch
<fabbione> or otherwise just dselect update
<jbailey> This'll be too interactive for such a laggy connection.  I think I'll plug in my local sparc box.
<fabbione> and get the latestet from archive
<fabbione> ok
<jbailey> Your box is just a u5, right?
<fabbione> netra t1
<fabbione> a bit faster than a u5
<jbailey> Hmm.
<jbailey> 876 bogomips
<jbailey> Might be faster than mine.
* jbailey checks
<jbailey> Of course, you're runnign builds in the background as well.
<jbailey> So it's probably an overall win to do this here.
<fabbione> but i have a fresh ccache :)
<jbailey> This change will invalidate it.
<fabbione> ah
<fabbione> ok
<jbailey> Hmm
<jbailey> Actually, only for sparc64.
<jbailey> The other two might be fine.
<jbailey> Hmmhmmhmm
<jbailey> No, it will invalidate it everywhere.
<jbailey> I'll be changing elf/tls.h
<fabbione> ok :)
<jbailey> Did Sparc do flight-1 CDs?
<fabbione> no AFAIk
<fabbione> i didn't even bother to ask Kamion because of the buildd being way behind
<jbailey> 'kay.
<jbailey> I'm not setup for netboot, is there any chance of making flight-2?
<jbailey> My box is runnign and all, but it was a hacked-up installation to work around the broken CD.
<jbailey> Now that apt is fixed, I would love to be able to do a proper install.
<fabbione> i hope so
<fabbione> you can still just dist-upgrade
<fabbione> or install ubuntu-desktop
<jbailey> Eh?
<jbailey> I did all the partitioning, the silo install, etc.
<jbailey> by hand
<jbailey> So the system isn't a standard install.  I loaded the CD, ran debootstrap and such on it myself.
<jbailey> A total rescue operation. =)
<fabbione> ah ok
<fabbione> ehehe
<jbailey> fabbione: Sparc64 with nptl just passed configure.
<jbailey> We'll see how it goes. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: coolish :)
<jbailey> fabbione: If this works, I'll make this change when I do the merge.  That should be the next upload.
<fabbione> sure
<fabbione> perfect
<fabbione> it works for me
<fabbione> i am in no hurry to build X
<fabbione> that's the only blocker i have atm
#ubuntu-ports 2005-12-03
<jbailey> fabbione: ping?
<fabbione> jbailey: hey
<jbailey> fabbione: My nptl build is giving me a linker that segfaults.  I hacked the gdb package to build a biarch sparc/sparc64 gdb for me.  I'll upload that soonish.
<jbailey> But now at least I can debug it.
<fabbione> ah cool
<jbailey> In the meantime, I'm trying a build with linuxthreads again so that at least we know that the next upload will work, since it will come in the next day or so.
<fabbione> sure
<jbailey> Martin and I are trying to get LocalesThatDontSuck implemented this week (by end of day Tuesday)
<fabbione> works for me
<fabbione> yeah i know about it
<jbailey> Ah, was it talked about over the WE?
<fabbione> i heard you mumbilng about it somewhere
<jbailey> Ah, okay. =)
<fabbione> :)
#ubuntu-ports 2006-11-30
<fabbione> morning guys
<jb-home> Ho ho Fab-ee-oo!
<jb-home> s/oo/oh/
<fabbione> eheheh
<Dvalin> hoi
<Dvalin> fabbione: hoi
<fabbione> hey Dvalin 
<Dvalin> fabbione: that doko fellow, he isn't much around, is he?
<fabbione> Dvalin: he was in holidays
<fabbione> i might still be
<fabbione> i don't know
<Dvalin> okay
<Dvalin> maybe I should hall at them tinme :)
<Dvalin> how is he btw? Is he leet/arrogant or a nice guy? :)
* Dvalin feels always kind of less-thancompetent sking him question
<Dvalin> s
<fabbione> nice guy
<Dvalin> don't feel like annoying him and get put off :)
<Dvalin> okay :)
<Dvalin> neat
<Dvalin> you think he will help me with my minor toolchain issue? :)
<fabbione> i dunno.. you need to talk to him
<Dvalin> yup
<Dvalin> I weill
<Dvalin> I will
<Dvalin> I just hope he'll be impatint
* Dvalin has complexes
<Dvalin> always feel retarded asking questions ;p
<Dvalin> and I'm used to to gwenole you know... ;)
<Dvalin> hard to communicate with people who has only binary asnwqers
<Dvalin> and doesn't feel like for more social chitchatter
<Dvalin> fabbione: btw. are yougetting 2.6.19* to run on sparc?
<fabbione> Dvalin: i think it already does here
<Dvalin> okay
<fabbione> i didn't have really time to dist upgrade my box
<Dvalin> I'm having some major crashed
<Dvalin> crashses*
<Dvalin> especially due to nfs
<Dvalin> when accesing LARGE files
* fabbione tests now
<Dvalin>  lemme see I can dig it out of my DMESG
<fabbione> Dvalin: do you have more infos like... OOPS or stuff like that?
<Dvalin> I have 
<Dvalin> but I reborted back to 2.6.19-rc3
<Dvalin> If you want I can boot back to 2.6.19-rc6?
<jb-home> Dvalin: What sort of toolchain questions do you have?
<Dvalin> s/2.6.19-rc3/2.6.17-rc3/
<Dvalin> jb-home: what do you mwN
<jb-home> Dvalin: Part of the problem is that doko does gcc, binutils, backup on glibc, openoffice and python.
<jb-home> So he's *really* busy.
<jb-home> But if you have toolchain questions, you might try asking in #ubuntu-toolchain of whoever's around.
<Dvalin> YEAH
<Dvalin> I'm just puzzled about this sparc-biarch patch
<jb-home> What about it?
<Dvalin> seems to be dependent of some other
<Dvalin> and alsi I want to make it cleain and minimal for our gcc maintainer..
<Dvalin> sO I need to find out what it relies on
<jb-home> What distro are you submitting the patch to?
<Dvalin> (og. bgt, I'm a mandriva employee just for the recorad ;)
<jb-home> Ah, cool. =)
<jb-home> Are you guys taking on sparc?
<Dvalin> well
<Dvalin> we have a sparc version at 71.
<Dvalin> 76.1
<Dvalin> 6.1
<Dvalin> bah
<Dvalin> 7.1
<Dvalin> at the time bobble burst ;)
<jb-home> Nice!
<jb-home> I didn't know you guys had ever gone there.
<Dvalin> but I took up maintainership of it 2004
<Dvalin> 2003*
<jb-home> Lemme pull the gcc source again, but I haven't looked at that patch in ages.
<jb-home> It mostly just sits there and behaves itself. =)
<Dvalin> for most fun and educatiional puproses
<Dvalin> so mandrivba/soarc has been alikve again since 2004
<Dvalin> but it's more of a one-man-show
<jb-home> Heh
<jb-home> Fair 'nuff.
<Dvalin> one novice man
<jb-home> Where you're based out of?
<Dvalin> ;)'
<Dvalin> based out?
<jb-home> City/Country.
<Dvalin> oh
<Dvalin> well
<jb-home> I thought Mandriva was in Europe.
<jb-home> So you'd be up *really* early.
<Dvalin> we have offices in usa, barsil & paris
<jb-home> Although I guess Gustavo was in Brazil, and I think he was at Mandriva.
<Dvalin> I'm norwegian
<Dvalin> i'ts 05:51
<Dvalin> ccoun'd fall asleep
<jb-home> Y'see, that's just sick.
<jb-home> So you're looking at debian/patches/sparc-biarch.dpatch. yes?
<Dvalin> yeah... but you knwo.. insomnia + adhd..
<Dvalin> yu
<Dvalin> does it really on other patches?
<Dvalin> I get a lot of error after bootstrapp
<Dvalin> any clues?
<Dvalin> seems like iit depends on some other patch
<jb-home> Oh, hmm.  It looks like sparc/biarch64.h might be upstream now.
<Dvalin> okay
<jb-home> Aside from that, I don't see what else it would rely on.
<Dvalin> could you provide me wit a backport ?:)
* Dvalin isn't used too this git thingie uyet
<Dvalin> also I have to battle our gcc maintainer gwenoleb beauhchesne
<Dvalin> very tim eI need to get dsom done
<Dvalin> and not that easy considerig he's a robot with thee response: "ye" "no "None" ;
<Dvalin> xalthough
<Dvalin> he's VERRY skilled
<Dvalin> just lascfks a litlle on th empathi side
<Dvalin> jb-home: do you know why optimie for v8 ins tead of v9?
<jb-home> Should be v8plus, isn't it?
<jb-home> Which is still 32-bi.
<Dvalin> (J ask you kno, as fabbione will kill me the nesxt time I ask :p)
<jb-home> v9 I think implies 64bit in gcc.
<Dvalin> yeah
<Dvalin> but userland is 32 bit
<jb-home> Exactly.
<Dvalin> shoulnd't it be v8plus not v8
<Dvalin> ?
<jb-home> That's what I asked, isn't it v8plus?
<Dvalin> ubuntu builds for v8
<Dvalin> gcc is set to --with-cpu=v8
<Dvalin> keeze me littl pussled
<Dvalin> as there's no backport compatibility for v7a
<jb-home> Hmm, no idea.
<Dvalin> that's jurd word
<jb-home> We require 64bit CPUs.
<jb-home> So v8plus should be fine.
<jb-home> fabbione: Oy, do you remember why we settled on v8?  I thought we'd done v8plus.
<Dvalin> it's not
<Dvalin> it's v8
<fabbione> jb-home: no, that was a discussion between you and davem in which i gave up trying to understand after the second email
<jb-home> Heh
<Dvalin> I don't see v8 as it's not supported..
<jb-home> So I have the answer someone in my email archives.
<jb-home> somehwere, even.
<jb-home> Tired.
<fabbione> jb-home: yes you do :)
<Dvalin> well
<Dvalin> I build for svarv9 (v88plus)
<Dvalin> that DOES make sense, now?
<jb-home> v88plus?
<Dvalin> yes?
<Dvalin> sparv99 m3
<jb-home> I havean't encountered that yet.  /me googles.
<Dvalin> sparcv8 pluys
<Dvalin> v8+
<jb-home> http://www.google.com/search?q=v88plus&sa=Google+Search&channel=2PSP
<Dvalin> mcpu=ultasparc -m32 = v8+
<jb-home> Gets almost no hits.
<Dvalin> fabbione: btw. I did took at aurora, really haf-assed;p
<fabbione> Dvalin: Linux vultus5 2.6.19-7-sparc64 #2 Wed Nov 29 04:31:26 UTC 2006 sparc64 GNU/Linux
<fabbione> boots fine here
<fabbione> did you use it as nfs server or client?
<Dvalin> I can boot it with msg server gain
<Dvalin> on the unstable on
<Dvalin> rto be hones
<Dvalin> I was gonna play a larger porn over ethernet
<Dvalin> t
<Dvalin> wehen it all go scked
<Dvalin> I envoungter  OPPs'egen more and hte,,
<Dvalin> if yolook lie arvhies
<Dvalin> youll find it mention
<fabbione> dude.. can you try to spell normally?
<Dvalin> now let's boot 2.u.29-tv4
<fabbione> and just tell me.. was it client or server..
<Dvalin> well
<Dvalin> I tried playing some pr0nj
<Dvalin> from the ser 
<Dvalin> to client
<Dvalin> with nfs4
<fabbione> and the sparc was client or server?
<fabbione> you are not answering my question :)
<Dvalin> both ar sparcs
<Dvalin> oh
<Dvalin> no
<Dvalin> th server is sparc
<Dvalin> client is x8y
<fabbione> ok
<Dvalin> btw.
<Dvalin> what is your adress?
<fabbione> fabbione@ubuntu.com ?
* Dvalin has some merhansizes he wan't to get rid off until chirstma :l)
<Dvalin> no
<Dvalin> snailmail
<fabbione> merhansizes ?
<fabbione> what's this?
<Dvalin> I got some mandriva props
<Dvalin> if nothing else
<Dvalin> yyou can throw it at people ;)
<fabbione> nah i don't need Mandriva stuff :)
<fabbione> and i am sure you will send me black helicopters
<Dvalin> .you do!
<Dvalin> they're fcute
<Dvalin> stamper and all
<Dvalin> it's my christmass present for you!
<Dvalin> :D
<fabbione> ahah
<Dvalin> it's rude to turn down christmas present!
<fabbione> i was checking my address.. gimme a break
<Dvalin> abd their pute :)
<fabbione> do you think i remember my own address?
<Dvalin> okay :)
<fabbione> i don't go out
<fabbione> so i don't need to know it
<Dvalin>   hehe
<Dvalin> what do you mean?
<fabbione> that i am always closed in the house :)
<Dvalin> hehe
<fabbione> so what's the point of remembering my own address
<fabbione> see /msg
<Dvalin> =)
#ubuntu-ports 2006-12-01
<fabbione> morning guys
<tmarble> good night guys
#ubuntu-ports 2007-11-26
 * thegodfather waves
<jbailey> Oy, Fabio!
<thegodfather> hi Jeff :)
<jbailey> You out making people offers they can't refuse again? =)
<thegodfather> and how does that differ from before?
<jbailey> Last I checked you were busy spawning.
<jbailey> How's your belle?
<jbailey> g'm Tom!
<thegodfather> jbailey: my wife is about to deliver... if she doesn't manage by next week, we will induce the birth
<thegodfather> morning Tom!
<thegodfather> jbailey: because the baby is a tad too much big..
<thegodfather> let say i broke the danish record by 30% at that week in the pregnancy
<jbailey> Bwahahaha
<thegodfather> they measured over 4Kg at 5 weeks from delivery
<jbailey> We had something similar in the Montreal hospital.  Not because he was record breaking or too big for Angie, but because she's German descent, and I have scottish in me.  Montrealers just don't come in our size. =)
<thegodfather> and they usually grow about 200/250g / week ?
<jbailey> 4KG AT FIVE WEEKS HOLY CRAP
<jbailey> Hats off to you and yours!
<thegodfather> hehe
<thegodfather> whatcha wanna do.. italian blood :)
<jbailey> Hmm, need to find my gpg key.  This update now conflicts with nethack-gnome.  Can't do this to my wife's laptop.
<thegodfather> jbailey: how are Angie and Lief doing?
<thegodfather> eek
<thegodfather> <thegodfather> jbailey: how are Angie and Lief doing?
<jbailey> Feh, xorg 7.3 also likes to take out thelaptop if any videos have been played.
<jbailey> Leif's on his second cold in 2 months.  Which would suck less if the ones this season weren't lasting 2-3 weeks.
<jbailey> We took him to the doctor after a week or so on the first one, and the pediatrcian just said that it's normal this season. =(
<thegodfather> feh
<jbailey> Angie's letting me sleep through the night so that I stay employed, but it's getting really hard on her.
<thegodfather> Christian has been sick too for almost 2 weeks now.. Cold and Stomach flu
<jbailey> Ouch.
<thegodfather> one cough and 2 kg of vomit
<jbailey> No stomach flu yet,thankfully.
<jbailey> And he's been so cheerful through it.
<jbailey> But the bed isn't really big enough for 3 of us full time.  For the 3 or 4 days between the colds, he was sleeping mostly through the night, and generally in his own bed.
<thegodfather> yeah i had to take Chris with me only one night when he was bursting with the fever
<thegodfather> otherwise he always slept in his room
<jbailey> Hmm.  I guess I've missed doko.
#ubuntu-ports 2007-11-27
<thegodfather> hey guys
<thegodfather> morning Tom
<thegodfather> jbailey: I got an ARM box here.. need to find a 9V power supply
<thegodfather> jbailey: did you ever got any further with that arm on qemu buildd?
<thegodfather> or arm on sparc..
